# Infinity Wax



## astormatt (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi all

Been a very long time since i have posted on here! Cut a long story short, i have bought a new (to me) car and i really want to keep on top of everything. I gave it a mini detail the other day and loved it! 

Anyway, a place near me sells detailing supplies and i have been looking to purchase a few things. In my basket already is, IW Rapid Detailer, Liquid Fire and their Diamond Vision glass sealant.

Anything else worth trying from the range?

Thanks 

Matt


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Rubber wax is pretty good, also the original supergloss wax if you can get hold of one.


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Rubber wax as mentioned is great for trim, QDX is really nice and easy to use and smells great, their tar remover is not bad, i gave it a quick try this weekend and worked well.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

The Rapid Detailer is up there with the best. 
Lays down good protection too. 


Gonz.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

BaileyA3 said:


> Rubber wax is pretty good, also the original supergloss wax if you can get hold of one.


have you tried supergloss + ?

I used the original supergloss on my parents car a good 3-4months ago and it is still beading and sheeting like day 1- very impressive wax (smells awesome too)


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Yes I got the supergloss+ when it first came out and was pretty disappointed to be honest. It gives a good finish but application and removal were no where near as good as the original.


euge07 said:


> have you tried supergloss + ?
> 
> I used the original supergloss on my parents car a good 3-4months ago and it is still beading and sheeting like day 1- very impressive wax (smells awesome too)


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

BaileyA3 said:


> Yes I got the supergloss+ when it first came out and was pretty disappointed to be honest. It gives a good finish but application and removal were no where near as good as the original.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


strange.. I also have had it and loved it, water behavior was fantastic and application and removal was a breeze.

I do think the original lasts longer?


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

euge07 said:


> strange.. I also have had it and loved it, water behavior was fantastic and application and removal was a breeze.
> 
> I do think the original lasts longer?


Yeah water behaviour was great and so was the finish but I found it grabby in application compared to the original and removal was a nightmare.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## indianbelters (Jul 19, 2014)

QDX is the best ceramic detailer i've used!! (i've tried quite a few!!!)
Will be stocking up on a few bottles at waxstock this year


----------



## astormatt (Jan 31, 2009)

indianbelters said:


> QDX is the best ceramic detailer i've used!! (i've tried quite a few!!!)
> Will be stocking up on a few bottles at waxstock this year


Do you apply it over your LSP? I was going to buy it as i liked the sound of it, but a quick look on the IW website, it says to remove waxes before applying. I bought the Rapid Detailer in the end because of it.


----------



## J Henderson (Mar 31, 2017)

Rapid Detailer is great on it's own, and probably even better as a 50/50 mix with Sonax BSD.

I haven't tried their new snowfoam, but the old "Pro" version is/was good. Nice and thick.

Diablo wax is also impressive.


----------



## indianbelters (Jul 19, 2014)

astormatt said:


> Do you apply it over your LSP? I was going to buy it as i liked the sound of it, but a quick look on the IW website, it says to remove waxes before applying. I bought the Rapid Detailer in the end because of it.


Yes, I use it on both of my cars, 1 is actually ceramic coated with Kamikaze ISM coat and the other is coated with Angelwax Fifth Element wax.

Works perfectly with both, not to mention it smells nice too :lol:


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

J Henderson said:


> Rapid Detailer is great on it's own, and probably even better as a 50/50 mix with Sonax BSD.
> 
> I haven't tried their new snowfoam, but the old "Pro" version is/was good. Nice and thick.
> 
> Diablo wax is also impressive.


I can confirm the 50/50 mix of rapid detailer and BSD is an excellent combo. Effortless to apply and remove and a great finish. The beading is 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

J Henderson said:


> Rapid Detailer is great on it's own, and probably even better as a 50/50 mix with Sonax BSD.
> 
> I haven't tried their new snowfoam, but the old "Pro" version is/was good. Nice and thick.
> 
> Diablo wax is also impressive.





Peter77 said:


> I can confirm the 50/50 mix of rapid detailer and BSD is an excellent combo. Effortless to apply and remove and a great finish. The beading is
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can also confirm this being a great combo and very economical when using the rapid detailer concentrate too :thumb:


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

BaileyA3 said:


> I can also confirm this being a great combo and very economical when using the rapid detailer concentrate too :thumb:


Yep, I'm using the concentrate too. Fantastic stuff. Do you know if they still do it or is it just the 500ml RTU now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm not sure to be honest mate as they seem to be a bit all over the place lately. They closed down their site just after Xmas and started selling through jayswax but recently have mentioned a new website of there own but they're having troubles with it I think.


Peter77 said:


> Yep, I'm using the concentrate too. Fantastic stuff. Do you know if they still do it or is it just the 500ml RTU now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

BaileyA3 said:


> I'm not sure to be honest mate as they seem to be a bit all over the place lately. They closed down their site just after Xmas and started selling through jayswax but recently have mentioned a new website of there own but they're having troubles with it I think.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Just saw an Instagram post saying their site is now live. Had a quick log on to it and appears to be working :thumb:


----------



## riz (Dec 17, 2006)

I've just ordered Diamond Vision, any opinions if it's any good,

I've tried HDD hydrology and that didn't last long. H2g0 is good but Diamond Vision looks easier to apply.


----------

